# Hello + question



## Geo. Krauss (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, from one with some expericence (Shotokan and Uechi-ryu karate, Tang Soo Do [Moo Duk Kwan], Tai Chi Ch'uan, Judo). Just found this site, so I'm new here.
Question: a certain Japanese/Okinawan arts phrase (best rendered in romanized syllables as) "ha-nai-ya sho kyu" popped into my mind awhile back and the meaning eludes me. I knew what it meant in the past, but I guess I'm getting forgetful. I KNOW it has nothing to do with "sho kyu" as 'first kyu/grade below black belt', but might be 'first cause' or 'first reason' - I just can't remember! Present sensei says it sounds familiar, but he can't remember either.
Anyone have any knowledge of meaning???
Geo.K


----------



## stickarts (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## oaktree (Oct 24, 2010)

&#12399; &#12394; &#12360; &#12420; &#12375;&#12423; &#12365;&#12421; ( Ha na e ya sho kyu?) This means like it will come in time? or it comes with practice?


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome!   I'm just guessing -- but could it be on of the various versions of "there's no first attack"?

With your background -- have you checked out our Karate, Judo, and other art specific forums?  I bet you have some great insights for some of the discussions there!


----------



## seasoned (Oct 25, 2010)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Drac (Oct 25, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Nov 3, 2010)

Welcome to MT, look forward to seeing you out on the threads!  Sorry, not very versed in Japanese.. . only Korean.


----------

